# Illegals: The Solution



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I think we should round up all the illegals and sell them into slavery.

OK, maybe not slavery exactly, but a 6 year forced indenture. We could set up a site like www.SlaveBay.gov, for example, and sell their labor to the highest bidder. Winning bidders would have to provide minimal food, shelter, and clothing, and be able to use them for whatever they wanted... within reason. For example, making them watch re-runs of "Hee Haw" would be strictly prohibited, but making them wax your pickup or mow your lawn would be perfectly fine.

The government could use the leftovers to improve our infrastructure. Have them rebuild bridges, roads, and dams, pick up trash, or whatever. These work gangs would be overseen by tough rifle packing guys on horseback who would all wear mirrored shades and say cool stuff like, "What we have here is failure to communicate!" Oh hell yeah.

They would all be forced to wear biometric collars that would send a text to the local INS office if removed. This would allow them to be rounded up within minutes if they tried to escape. Escapees would be forced to join the Coast Guard or some other, equally horrendous punishment.

After 6 years, we would grant them citizenship, secure in the knowledge that they truly understand the American way.

No, really, this would work!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

We need a major change that is for sure! I sure don't think illegals should be able to collect government benefits,go to an American school especially college or able to have a drivers license. Hell, they can come over here and get a TAX FREE loan to open a business!! WTF?????????


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

How about just burring a bunch of land mines along the Mexican border and just not tell anyone.........


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

wesley762 said:


> How about just burring a bunch of land mines along the Mexican border and just not tell anyone.........


That would be a good start.. Then put snipers out and have them finish anyone that makes it beyond the mines!!!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

It really isn't that hard.

1) Secure the border, and stop saying it "can't" be done. Build a dang Chinese wall if you have too. It'll be a tourist attraction along with the Alamo and Toombstone.

2) You want citizenship after breaking our rules turn yourself in, accept identification and penalty. Learn English, show you can learn American History, and stay 
employed. No goodies, no hand outs, no voting for 10 years. You remain employed, learn History and English for 10 years then ok. I got no trouble wtih that.

3) And this simply ends it. You hire a criminal that is undocumented and you pay $25,000 fine and if you can't afford a $25,000 fine then tough you are out
of business. 

Then as Paul Ryan noted yesterday close the fence line and open some gates. If there are jobs lazy American's wont do then let the business offering the job
buy a permit for a foreign worker and work with a new cottage industry at the border to let those through the gates that business want to hire on a labor 
visa. 

Done.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

We don't need to do any of this. If we make it illegal for anyone not in the country legally to work, to get social services to include schooling and healthcare, a create a mechanism to instantly verify someone legal status, they will leave. Put in prison those who hire them or provide them with assistance. The problem is that the rich, both Demokrap and Republican want cheap labor and to drive down overall labor costs.

We have the technology to instantly check you status to own a firearm. We can listen to you phone calls and look at your email. We can solve this problem, we just don't want to.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I would not cast blame on the politicians for promoting the "want' for cheap labor. I'd blame the consumer that wants a cheap house, a cheap golf course membership, a cheap hotel room, and cheap food because the welfare class certainly won't enter the fields, change the sheets, swing a hammer or clean a golf cart. If Americans paid American's wages for those tasks we'd see hyper inflation in no time.



roy said:


> We don't need to do any of this. If we make it illegal for anyone not in the country legally to work, to get social services to include schooling and healthcare, a create a mechanism to instantly verify someone legal status, they will leave. Put in prison those who hire them or provide them with assistance. The problem is that the rich, both Demokrap and Republican want cheap labor and to drive down overall labor costs.
> 
> We have the technology to instantly check you status to own a firearm. We can listen to you phone calls and look at your email. We can solve this problem, we just don't want to.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

We should treat them the same as drug dealers, since it is illegal for them to work over here, any money or property acquired should be confiscated the same as Mexico and many other countries do. You should not be able to keep money you made by illegal activities. We should make it so that they want to go home, instead of them turning this country into a corrupt 3rd world country like Mexico is. You must also take into the fact that the reproduce at a much higher rate. In 1900 Mexico had a population of 20 million now it is 120 million with an extra 20 million over here.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

We can't put all the illegal aliens in jail. We can put all the employers of illegal aliens in jail. It is a falllalcy that there are jobs that Americans won't do. We did 'em for years from picking crops to building houses and roads. We are paying millions of folks not to work.


----------



## Mic (Jul 19, 2012)

1. Their kids cant go to school. They cannot use Emergency rooms. They cannot benefits.

Or

2. Round them up and put them in temporary camps where ony their most basic needs are met until you have enough to fill the ship. Then take them down to the southern-most part of.Mexico and drop them off there. At least theyd have to travel through the entire country before they could get back. Or drop them off on the other side of their southern border. See what they think of their own border policies.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

The screwed up part is the ones that are here ACTUALLY working are spending the majority of their money back home to Mexico or whatever country they are from.. So we don't even benefit from that either..


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I think a lot of you have forgotten that these people come here from Mexico or other Central and South American countries to find a better place to live. It is not their fault if our politicians have crated a paradise here that grants their every wish (as long as they vote democrat). The one to be punished should be the politicians who pander to the desires of these undocumented aliens (remember, illegal alien is an offensive term, and we wouldn't want to offend them, now would we). The one thing I don't understand is how a child of 2 non-citizens becomes a citizen at birth. I know it's somewhere in the 14th Amendment, I just don't understand it.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

If they can't work they will go home.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm not too sure about that.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Reading these post I get the impression that only a few of you live or have been as rose the border many theme.

Cheap cost of produces are not made by illegals in this country. Labor intensive products are made in Japan and Mextco. I spent 28 years making visits to both countries. We manufactured second tier products which were sent to those two countries for making first tier products then to OEMs. (Original Equipment Manufactures)

Hundreds of thousands of Mexicans cross the border legally everyday to work in US cities close to the border. Then these employees then return to their homes in Mexico.

It is my opinion most of the illegals everywhere in the US originally came across like that and never returned. Additionally some of these illegals are also on list to get into the US legally.

I once had an employee that came up to me, as happy as a pig in slop, telling me I could now call him "x" because he was now legal. The name we were using was his brother's name who was legal. I terminated his employment. Other than that he was a good employee. Later HR rehired him.

Given this 28 year experience I can only believe those crossing the border in remote locations are criminals in Mexico and have that same intention in the US.

My point is securing the border the way most imagine is not possible. Both countries let people in and out of each every day. Just as I would go into Mexico, Canada, and countries in Europe and Asia. We have reciprocity agreement for temporary work. This is the only global companies can exist. From fast foods like McDonalds to auto makers like Toyota, GM, and Caterpillar people from the US and other countries cross borders every day.

The solution to illegals is not nearly as easy as most believe.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> Reading these post I get the impression that only a few of you live or have been as rose the border many theme.
> 
> Cheap cost of produces are not made by illegals in this country. Labor intensive products are made in Japan and Mextco. I spent 28 years making visits to both countries. We manufactured second tier products which were sent to those two countries for making first tier products then to OEMs. (Original Equipment Manufactures)
> 
> ...


I live on the Mexican border. Most of the Mexicans who come here come with the intentent of working long term. They cross in remote areas because there are established routes for alien smugglers. I am on one of 'em. Probably a dozen or so die in the brush every year in this area alone.

The solution to illegal immigration is simple. Other countries have used it successfully. Make it improssible for them to live here. If you can't get a job, drive a car, open a bank account, rent an apartment, get medical attention, attend school without proving your legal status you will go home.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

roy said:


> I live on the Mexican border. Most of the Mexicans who come here come with the intentent of working long term. They cross in remote areas because there are established routes for alien smugglers. I am on one of 'em. Probably a dozen or so die in the brush every year in this area alone.
> 
> The solution to illegal immigration is simple. Other countries have used it successfully. Make it improssible for them to live here. If you can't get a job, drive a car, open a bank account, rent an apartment, get medical attention, attend school without proving your legal status you will go home.


I have zero experience regarding remote crossing. I agree with you but those that agree your ideas are against national or state required birth to death IDs. Yet we have SS numbers.

The only way your restrictions can come about is solving that problem. Additionally refusing to treat medically will never work. I am OK with treat and transporting to export hospital.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

roy said:


> I live on the Mexican border. Most of the Mexicans who come here come with the intentent of working long term. They cross in remote areas because there are established routes for alien smugglers. I am on one of 'em. Probably a dozen or so die in the brush every year in this area alone.
> 
> The solution to illegal immigration is simple. Other countries have used it successfully. Make it improssible for them to live here. If you can't get a job, drive a car, open a bank account, rent an apartment, get medical attention, attend school without proving your legal status you will go home.


The bleeding heart liberals will never let it happen though.. AMERICANS are the major roadblock for an immigration bill!!


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Some of the folks who ihire illegals a blatant. My guess is close to 90% of the folks building houses are illegal. The builders call 'em contractors. Same for chicken process plants like Tyson. ICE just winks.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I don't know - it seems like this is the one thing that Obama might actually be succeeding at... Make the economy of the U.S so bad for lower and middle income people that illeglas are better off staying in whatever 3rd world hell-hole they currently reside in. Failing that, we might actually have to do something meaningful to stop them. But as long as Obama keeps working 24-7 to destroy the economy, the illegal immigration problem might continue to lessen.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Oops you forgot this little thing called "the courts" and the left already knows the outcome there due to precedent.

We had a ballot proposition in CA. I think it was Prop 87. It clearly said no state resources to illegals. 
It passed (yep in CA) by over 60% as I recall. Overturned by the US Supremes. Can't deny public services
To anyone "if they are here."



roy said:


> If they can't work they will go home.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

There was a time when people went to where the jobs were. I know I have done that. Furthermore, I've held jobs I didn't like and never saw them as "beneath me" as the money I made paid the bills.

We have an outrageously high unemployment rate, yet we are told immigration is necessary to get the job done. BULL! What people need is the incentive to up and move to the jobs, or take jobs that isn't quite their dream job. Hunger is a pretty good incentive, but rather than allowing nature to take its course, our government pays people to stay in place and wait for jobs to come back! That is beyond silly.

Furthermore, our government pays for the destruction of the family. How, you say? Does the government pay a woman to not be married and to have a house FULL of children?

Now, Paul Ryan tells us the we are in dire need of harder working, smarter people to come in and save the day for us stupid, lazy white people. After all, we won't even procreate properly so that we might continue moving this country forward.

But, wait a minute, maybe I am missing a point. After all, we know a lot of jobs were exported overseas. For example, Van Heusen shirts used to be made at three places in my town. Thanks to NAFTA, those factories were shut down, and not lower quality VH shirts come from Mexico.

It is a lie to insinuate we will not do the job when the job is taken from our country and given to people of other nations.

But, back to what the slimy filth in D.C. think of us. Here are the thoughts of an aide to Marco Rubio, you know, that politician we were told is a "Great American?" (Yes, that was a slap at Hannity)
*"There are American workers who, for lack of a better term, can't cut it. There shouldn't be a presumption that every American worker is a star performer. There are people who just can't get it, can't do it, don't want to do it. And so you can't obviously discuss that publicly."*

You'd better figure it out. The goal is to totally destroy the remnants of this nation. Over-regulate any small business, give big corporations everything they want and overwhelm our nation with other cultures.

And, yes, your favorite political party is in on it.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Since Muslims are the number one slave traders in the world, why not let them have all of the illegals? 
I'm sure they will find something to do with them.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Unfortunately, our country is on a downhill spiral and I'm afraid there is no way to stop it short of something drastic! Our government has taken it upon themselves to drive America straight into the ground! I can't seem to believe in just the past 20yrs how crappy things have gotten. We are so weak and PC anymore that anyone and their brother can walk all over us and we refuse to do ANYTHING.. Look at North Korea, they have "tested" 3 nuk## (I refuse to type certain words due to big brother) and we keep telling them "Don't do it again or we will tell you not to do it again, again"...

Same will illegals, they know we wont do anything when we catch em except for take them back so they can come over again.. IMO we need to start shooting them as they come across and let their bodies pile up for the next that are coming to see them.. We need to absolutely refuse government services such as welfare and food stamps to them and we need to absolutely stop giving them tax free loans!!

While I am on the subject, we need to get everyone that is here on a college or work visa accounted for. The ones that have not reported, we need to locate them and send them back NO QUESTIONS ASKED!! And if we find out they are up to no good, BANG smack em in the head with a hammer!! I got a gator huntin story about a hammer I posted on another forum I will try to find and post here about a hammer to the head.. It works wonders!


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

It seems to me the choice is to do something or do nothing. We have got to the point that everyone wants it done their way or no way.


----------

